# عيد الغطاس المجيد



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2011)

*عيد الغطاس المجيد

للأب متى المسكين *





عيد الغطاس رؤية وشهادة

يوحنا المعمدان لم يكن يعرف المسيح، مع أنه سمع عنه كثيراً، وقد راجع بتؤدة في عزلته الطويلة في البرية كل ما قاله الأنبياء عن المسيَّا، ولكن لم تسعفه تقشفاته الشديدة أو المعرفة الشخصية والقراءة للتعرُّف على ابن الله من بين الناس، ولكنها مهدت لذلك تمهيداً مكيناً!

لقد حاول كثيراً وبطرق وجهود ذاتية عديدة أن يختزل الزمن ليتعرَّف على المسيَّا، الذي من أجله وُلِدَ وأخذ رسالة ليعلنه ويعد الطريق أمامه، ولكن كان الصوت يدعوه للتريث حتى يبلغ الزمن ساعة الصفر ليبدأ ملكوت الله.

وبينما يوحنا يصلِّي وهو في حيرته كيف يتعرَّف على المسيَّا الذي سيكرز به ويُظهِره لإسرائيل؟ سمع صوت الله يرن في أُذنيه: اذهب إلى بيت عبرة عبر الأردن وهناك اِكرز وعمِّد بالماء للتوبة، لأنه من خلال المعمودية سيظهر المسيح لإسرائيل. فكل مَنْ يأتي إليك عمِّده، ولكن الذي ترى الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه في وقت العماد، فهذا هو الذي سيعمِّد بالروح القدس!!

+ «وأنا لم أكن أعرفه ولكن ليُظهَر لإسرائيل، لذلك جئت أُعمِّد بالماء ... وأنا لم أكن أعرفه، لكن الذي أرسلني لأُعمِّد بالماء قال لي الذي ترى الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه، فهذا هو الذي يعمِّد بالروح القدس.» (يو 1: 31 - 33)

ترك يوحنا عزلته الطويلة في البراري وترك معها كل الوسائل الشخصية التي جاهد أن يكتشف بها المسيَّا، وانطلق يكرز ويعمِّد، بكل غيرة وحماس، مئات وأُلوف؛ وفي قلبه لهفة أشد ما تكون اللهفة أن يرى العلامة، فكان يترقَّب رؤية الروح القدس في كل لحظة، وهو نازل من السماء ليعلن المسيَّا. وكان قلبه يخفق بشدَّة، لعل يكون أيُّ آتٍ إليه هو المسيَّا!
سر ظهور المسيح واستعلانه ليوحنا المعمدان:

هذه الصورة المبدعة التي يرسمها إنجيل القديس يوحنا لبدء خدمة المعمدان وظهور المسيَّا تحمل في الواقع أسراراً عميقة، فالإنجيل ينبِّه ذهننا بشدَّة:

أولاً: أن ظهور المسيح في ذاته واستعلانه عموماً يستحيل أن يتم بالاجتهاد أو الترقُّب، إنما يتم فقط بتدبير الله من خلال معمودية الماء للتوبة «ولكن ليُظهَر لإسرائيل، لذلك جئت أُعمِّد بالماء»، حيث التركيز في معمودية الماء يقع على التوبة «واعتمدوا منه في الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم.» (مت 3: 6)

ثانياً: أن معرفة المسيح شخصيًّا يستحيل أن تتم إلا بواسطة الروح القدس! الروح لم يره أحد وهو نازل من السماء غير يوحنا المعمدان، الرؤية هنا خاصة، انفتاح ذهني لإدراك ما لا يُدرَك واستعلان شخص المخلِّص والفادي «وأنا لم أكن أعرفه ... ولكن الذي ترى الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه، فهذا هو ...».

لأنه إن كنا حقًّا نعيش الغطاس ونعيِّد للغطاس، أي نعيِّد للظهور الإلهي، أي ظهور الابن بالآب والروح القدس معاً، ونعيِّد ليوحنا الرائي والشاهد والمعمِّد، فيتحتَّم أن يكون عندنا يقين هذا الاستعلان، أي المعرفة بابن الله، المعرفة القائمة على يقين الرؤيا والشهادة، أي بالروح القدس والآب! أو كما يقول إشعياء النبي: «عيناً لعين»!! واصفاً ذلك اليوم يوم استعلان المسيح للإنسان إن على الأردن (الغطاس) أو في جرن المعمودية (الإيمان بالمسيح)، هكذا: «صوت مراقبيك، يرفعون صوتهم يترنَّمون معاً لأنهم يبصرون عيناً لعين عند رجوع الرب إلى صهيون.» (إش 52: 8)
«أنا رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله»:

هذه أقوى شهادة سمعتها البشرية من نحو المسيح، لاحظ أن المسيح لم يكن قد بدأ خدمته الجهارية وإجراء آياته ومعجزاته، بل لم يبدأ بعد في الإعلان عن نفسه وعن علاقته بالآب، بل لاحظ أن يوحنا لم يكن يعرف شيئاً عن الصليب والقيامة!

فإن كانت شهادة يوحنا بلغت هذا اليقين، وهو لم يتعرَّف بعد على سر الخلاص بذبيحة الصليب وسر التبرير بالقيامة، فكم ينبغي أن يكون يقين شهادتنا نحن وقد أدركنا هذا كله؟
ولكن ما هو إذن سر عجز شهادتنا وضمور معرفتنا للمسيح؟

أليس واضحاً كل الوضوح من حوادث عيد الغطاس، أن ذلك بسبب عدم انتباهنا لدور الروح القدس في فتح الذهن لكشف أسرار الله أمام المعرفة لإدراك حقيقة المسيح لبلوغ يقين الشهادة؟

ولكن لا يزال إنجيل عيد الغطاس يحتجز سرًّا هاماً وخطيراً في هذا الأمر. فالله اشترط على يوحنا المعمدان أن المسيح سيظل مجهولاً عنده، إلى أن يرى الروح نازلاً ومستقرًّا عليه!! هنا دور الروح القدس ليس مجرَّد علامة تشير إلى المسيح؛ بل هو وسيط معرفة، وسيط انفتاح ذهن. الروح القدس أعطى ذهن يوحنا المعمدان قدرة رؤيوية عالية جدًّا، أعلى من درجة النبوَّة التي عاش بها في البراري. لقد سمع المعمدان مراراً كثيرة صوت الله في قلبه من جهة حياته ورسالته التي جاء ليتممها أمام وجه الرب «الذي أرسلني لأعمِّد بالماء، ذاك قال لي». ولكن لم تنفتح عينا ذهنه لمعرفة مَنْ هو المسيح - مع أنه قريبه بالجسد - إلا بنزول الروح القدس!
يقين الرؤيا:

إن رؤية الأشياء والأشخاص والتعرُّف عليهم عن قرب، يؤدِّي إلى يقينية عقلية، فالعين والأذن مع بقية الحواس توصِّلان إلى المخ صورة متكاملة عن الشيء أو عن الشخص يفهمها العقل، ويختزنها، ويحولها إلى معرفة وإدراك بيقين عقلي هو أشد ما يملكه الإنسان من مفهوم اليقينية!

ولكن هناك يقينية أخرى موهوبة للإنسان أعمق جدًّا، وهي أعظم تأثيراً وأكثر شمولاً لمواهب الإنسان وكيانه، ينفتح عليها الإنسان كموهبة إلهامية باطنية في القلب، يدرك بها كل شيء وكل الناس وكل الخليقة، فوق إدراكات العقل والحواس وأعمق بما لا يُقاس، يدرك ما فيها وما لها من حقيقة ومدى ارتباطها السرِّي بالله وبنفسه وكل الكون المنظور وغير المنظور.

هذه الموهبة الفائقة على العقل والحواس هي عطية من الله مغروسة في صميم طبيعة الإنسان، وقد يحوزها الحكماء والفلاسفة حتى غير المتدينين وغير المؤمنين بالمسيح.

هذه الموهبة أُعطي أن يوجهها الروح القدس ويستخدمها في كشف أسرار الله نفسه والتعرف عليه!! «الروح يفحص كل شيء (في قلب الإنسان ووعيه الروحي) حتى أعماق الله!!» (1كو 2: 10)

فإذا حل الروح القدس في إنسان أو انسكب في ذهنه وأناره، كما استنير ذهن يوحنا المعمدان، يعمل في الحال بهذه الموهبة الفائقة التي في طبيعة الإنسان، فينفتح الذهن على أسرار الله، وبالتالي على المسيح بصفته الوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس، والحامل همَّ البشرية والضامن خلاصها وتجديدها ورفعها إلى حضن الآب.

وما قاله يوحنا المعمدان بعد هذه الرؤيا مباشرة عن المسيح مشيراً إليه: «هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو 1: 29)، وكأنه يرى مستقبل الخلاص كله والصليب والذبح والموت والقيامة في ومضة خاطفة؛ هذا يوضِّح مدى انفتاح الذهن ساعة حلول الروح القدس، ومدى قدرة الروح القدس في الانطلاق ببصيرة الإنسان لرؤية فائقة شاملة لكل سر الله لمستقبل خلاصنا!! هذه هي يقينية الرؤيا في حضرة الروح القدس وبتوسُّطه، التي لا يقف عند حد حتى أعماق الله، لا يحجزها حاجز لا من الزمان ولا من عجز الإنسان!

وبهذا تكون خبرة البشرية بيقينية الرؤيا الممتدة في الله. وكل مستقبل الخلاص، والتي نالتها في يوم عماد المسيح حيث انفتحت البصيرة الإنسانية - ممثَّلة في يوحنا المعمدان - ساعة حلول الروح القدس على المسيح وقت العماد لتكشف أعماق سر الخلاص المكتوم: «هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو 1: 29)، وتتقابل وجهاً لوجه، بل «عيناً لعين» - كما يقول إشعياء - مع الله الآتي إلينا في المسيح وتشهد له في جرأة: «هذا هو ابن الله»؛ هذه الخبرة التي نالتها البشرية وهي على عتبة العهد الجديد تُعتبر من أثمن ذخائر الكنيسة التي نالتها بحلول الروح القدس على المسيح، فأعطت سر العماد أهميته الفائقة كباب حي فعَّال دخلت منه البشرية في سر الله، حيث رأت خلاصها رؤيا اليقين والشهادة حتى وقبل أن يبدأ أو يتم!

ومن هنا صار عيد الغطاس يحمل لنا أول حركة حيَّة من الروح القدس في صميم جسم الكنيسة، أول رعشة أصابت العظام الميتة أصابت يوحنا المعمدان، فانتقلت كخبرة للكنيسة كلها ولا تزال، حيث انتقلت في الحال من يقينية الرؤيا إلى يقينية الحركة، لأن كل رؤية يقينية بالروح القدس هي معرفة الحق، وأما كل شهادة يقينية فهي حركة بالحق! والاثنان فعلان صميميان من أفعال الروح القدس! «الروح القدس يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق»، «الروح القدس يشهد لي.» (يو 15: 26)

أي أن استعلان المسيح العام يتم بالمعمودية، بالاعتراف بالخطايا والتوبة «ولكن ليُظهَر لإسرائيل لذلك جئت أُعمِّد بالماء».

أما استعلان المسيح الخاص، أي معرفته معرفة شخصية، فهذا يتم بالروح القدس.

يوحنا لم يعتمد بالروح القدس، ولكنه أخذ من رؤية الروح القدس وهو نازل مستقراً على المسيح، نال تعميداً ذهنيًّا تعرَّف به في الحال على الرب. ومع الرؤية الذهنية كانت الرؤية السمعية، لقد انفتحت أذن يوحنا لسماع صوت الله نفسه يشهد لابنه مُعلناً ليوحنا أعظم سر أدركته البشرية، سر علاقة الآب بالابن وعلاقة الحب بينهما، العلاقة التي كانت مخفية عن إدراك كل بني الإنسان واستُعلِنت أول ما استُعلِنت ليوحنا، لبدء الكرازة.

+ «وللوقت وهو صاعد من الماء رأى السموات قد انشقَّت والروح مثل حمامة نازلاً عليه، وكان صوت من السموات أنتَ ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت.» (مر 1: 10 و11)

هنا يكشف الإنجيل عن كيف تعرَّف المعمدان ليس فقط على المسيَّا، بل على مَنْ هو المسيَّا: أنت ابني الحبيب!! لذلك يعلن يوحنا المعمدان: «وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله.» (يو 1: 34)

إعلان يوحنا هذا الذي سلّمه للبشرية بالإنجيل نقله إلينا كشهادة عيان وسلَّمه لنا كمن رأى وسمع، رأى الروح رؤيا العين، وسمع صوت الله سماع الأذن بيقين روحي أعمق ألف مرة من اليقين الحسي، لهذا شهد، وشهد بيقين الرؤيا: «وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت».

هذا هو عيد أول رؤيا للروح القدس!

وهو عيد أول شهادة إنسان للمسيح تمت بالروح القدس، أنه ابن الله.

والروح القدس بنزوله من السماء مهَّد في الحال في قلب يوحنا لسماع صوت الآب بوضوح.

شهادة المعمدان للمسيح تمَّت بالروح القدس والآب.

عيد الغطاس هو في حقيقته عيد الشهادة للمسيح، بالنسبة للكنيسة وبالنسبة لكل نفس تسعى لإدراك المسيح «أنا لم أكن أعرفه».
«أنا لم أكن أعرفه»:

هذا هو حال يوحنا المعمدان الذي دُعي نبيًّا للعلي من بطن أمه، وتعيَّن أن يتقدَّم أمام وجه الرب ليُعدَّ طرقه بل ويعطي شعبه معرفة الخلاص بمغفرة الخطايا. بينما ظل هو في أشد الشوق لمعرفته، وهذا في الحقيقة هو حالنا نحن، دعينا للخلاص والكرازة بالخلاص بل والشهادة للمسيح ابن الله، ولا نزال في أشد الحاجة إلى معرفته. وإن كنا نشهد فشهادتنا بالكلمة ينقصها يقين المعرفة: «وأنا رأيت وشهدت»!! وكأنما نعيش قبل عيد الغطاس!
يقين الشهادة:

كانت شهوة المعمدان أن يتعرَّف على المسيح، ولكن بمجرَّد حصوله على ”معرفة المسيح“ انطلق يشهد له في الحال أمام الكهنة واللاويين «وأنا رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله»، «هذا هو الذي قلت عنه يأتي بعدي رجل صار قدَّامي ... الذي لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه ... الذي يعمد بالروح القدس.» (يو 1: 30 و27 و33)

هنا يوحنا يلغي نفسه تماماً، فالذي يحل سيور الحذاء في البيت اليهودي هو العبد المشتَرَى!! ثم إن كان المسيح الذي ينادي به هو الذي سيعمِّد بالروح القدس، فيوحنا بهذه الشهادة يصفِّي عمله ورسالته، بل وينهي على كل خدمته، وهو يؤكِّد ذلك بنفسه: «ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص.» (يو 3: 30)

هذا إن كانت المعرفة من الروح القدس حقًّا، لأن عمل الروح الأساسي هو الشهادة للمسيح . لذلك فإن معرفة المسيح إن كانت بالروح القدس فهي طاقة حركة لا يمكن أن تنحبس، بل لابد أن تُستعلن كالنور وتنتقل من إنسان لإنسان: «اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها.» (مر 16: 15)

شخص المسيح، عن قرب، جذاب للغاية، معرفته تأسر القلب، وتسبي الروح، وبحلول الروح القدس تصبح حضرة المسيح مالئة لكل كيان الإنسان؛ لأن الروح يأخذ ما للمسيح ويعطينا، فلا يعود الإنسان يشعر بحاجة إلى ذاته أو أن يكون له كيان منفصل أو عمل أو وجود أو أمل ذاتي: «ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص». هنا تفريغ وملء. معرفة المسيح تفرِّغنا من ذواتنا وتملأنا بالمسيح نفسه بالحق، بالحياة، بالقيامة، بالسلام الفائق للعقل. هذا يضطلع به الروح القدس حتى يمتلئ الإنسان بكل ملء الله، كما يقول الكتاب (أف 3: 19). وفي موضع آخر يقول: «ومن ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا، ونعمة فوق نعمة» (يو 1: 16)، «وأنتم مملوؤون فيه.» (كو 3: 20)

هذا التفريغ من الذات والملء بالمسيح هو الذي يُـخرج الإنسان عن كيانه وعن مكانه، فيطلقه ليبشِّر بلا حدود وبلا قيود، حتى إلى الموت يبشِّر ويشهد بما رأى «وأنا رأيت وشهدت».

يستحيل على إنسان تعرَّف على المسيح حقًّا وذاق ونظر طيب الرب، أن يسكت أو أن يستطيع أحد أن يكتم صوته. المسيح عبَّر عنها أنها «مناداة من على السطوح» (مت 10: 27)، والمعمدان عرف ذلك وكان يمارسه «أنا صوتُ صارخٍ في البرية» (مر 1: 3)! لأن التعبير عن مقدار الأثر والتعلُّق الذي يتغلغل كيان الإنسان الذي انفتح ذهنه بالروح القدس على المسيح، لا يمكن أن تشرحه كلمات بسهولة. الكلام مهما كان بليغاً ورصيناً يظل عاجزاً عن تصوير عذوبة ومحبة وعمق شخص ابن الله.
تأثير السيرة على الشهادة:

ولكن الشهادة للمسيح تبلغ حد يقينيتها الأعلى، عندما تزكيها سيرة الإنسان نفسه. إن شهادة المسيح ليوحنا المعمدان توضِّح سر نجاح المعمدان الفائق الوصف في التعرُّف على المسيح والشهادة له وسط ظلام الأجيال وعمى الرؤساء والحكماء والعلماء: «ماذا خرجتم إلى البرية لتنظروا؟ أقصبة تحرِّكها الريح (ثبات مبادئ يوحنا)؟ لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا؟ إنسان لابساً ثياباً ناعمة؟ هوذا الذين يلبسون الثياب الناعمة هم في قصور الملوك (خشونة حياة يوحنا وتقشُّفه ونسكه في البراري). لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا؟ أنبيًّا؟ نعم أقول لكم وأفضل من نبي! (روح وسيرة يوحنا المعمدان فاقت مستوى جميع الآباء والأنبياء) الحق الحق أقول لكم: إنه لم يقم من بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان (الوحيد الذي امتلأ بالروح القدس وهو في بطن أُمه!)» (مت 11: 7 - 9 و11)، وهذا رد ضمني على الذين يعترضون على قيمة المعمودية في الطفولة.

والسؤال هنا هو: هل ألغى العهد الجديد عظمة يوحنا وتكريم المسيح له بهذه الشهادة المفرحة جدًّا لنفوسنا؟؟

في الحقيقة ما كتبه الإنجيليون عن يوحنا يمكن تلخيصه في كلمتين: نصرة بالروح، وقوَّة بالروح، وطاعة بلا لوم، وهذه هي العلامة السريَّة لكل ممتلئ بالروح القدس!!

إن حياة يوحنا الداخلية وسيرته طابقت متطلبات الشهادة للمسيح تطابقاً فائق الدقة والوصف، لذلك جاءت شهادته بيقين فائق شهد لها الإنجيل!! «يوحنا شهد له.» (يو 1: 15)

إن الشهادة للمسيح، لكي ترتفع إلى درجة اليقينية كيقينية شهادة المعمدان تحتاج إلى متطلبات عميقة داخلية مقدَّسة يستحيل استيفاؤها إلا بالملء من الروح القدس!!

هذا هو يوحنا المعمدان والمسيح المنحني تحت يده، وهذا هو عيد الغطاس الأول بأعماقه وجذوره الضاربة في أساس الكنيسة وميراثها من جهة الشهادة للمسيح عن رؤيا واستعلان وامتلاء بالروح: «وأنا رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله».
رؤيتنا وشهادتنا:

والآن نقلة ختامية من الأردن ويوحنا والمسيح المنحني تحت يد المعمدان إلى واقعنا الكنسي والفردي: أين عيد الغطاس منا؟ ما هي رؤيتنا؟ وما هي شهادتنا؟

نحن لا نتكلَّم عن الرؤى والأحلام، لأن الحكم فيها وعليها من أصعب الأمور بسبب عوامل التزييف الذي يقوم به اللاشعور في تصوير المناظر والأحلام حسب هوى الذات المريضة، هذا بالإضافة إلى عدم نفعها لا بالكثير ولا بالقليل من حيث تغيير السلوك. ولكننا نتكلَّم من جهة رؤيا القلب في يقين الوعي والإرادة، أي النظر الروحي الواعي والدائم للتعرُّف على شخص المسيح كمخلِّص وكفادٍ، في تأمل، في صلاة، في مناجاة، في حب لا تشوبه المنافع الشخصية، أو التنافس، أو الحسد والغرور، أو طلب المجد والمديح والظهور.

ثم هل سماؤنا مفتوحة؟ أو بمعنى آخر هل حصولنا على العون الإلهي من الأعالي هو طلبنا الأول والأخير وهو إلحاحنا الذي ننام فيه ونستيقظ به؟ «رفعت عيني إلى الجبال من حيث يأتي عوني، معونتي من عند الرب الذي صنع السماء والأرض.» (مز 120: 1 و2)

إن كان هذا رجاؤنا وإلحاحنا وشوقنا وقلقنا، فالروح القدس يسبق ويمهِّد ويُعدُّ القلوب والرؤوس، لأنه لا ينسكب إلا على الرؤوس المنحنية والقلوب التي برَّح بها الحنين، رؤساء ومرؤوسين، فيفك العقول والقلوب من أسر الذات، ويطلق الألسنة من سجن الخطية، يطلقها بالتسبيح والتهليل والشهادة للمسيح بملء الفم والقلب وصحو العقل واليقين وقوة لا تعاند، والعلامة دائماً أبداً أن «المساكين يُبشَّرون.» (لو 7: 22)

وإن السماء التي انفتحت لعين المعمدان وقلبه، وسماع صوت الآب، ورؤية الروح القدس نازلاً، بنوع من الاستثناء الذي تجاوز كل خبرات الماضي بكل أمجادها، قد صار هذا لنا حقًّا مشروعاً وميراثاً دائماً، ضمنه المسيح بوعد ثابت لا يمكن الرجوع فيه: «من الآن ترون السماء مفتوحة» (يو 1: 51) وهذا هو تحقيقها: «ها أنا أنظر السموات مفتوحة وابن الإنسان قائماً عن يمين الله» (أع 7: 56). ولماذا كان لنا نحن أيضاً هذا الوعد الذي تحقَّق لإستفانوس الشهيد بالعيان، ولماذا هذا الامتياز الفائق بهذه الرؤيا الدائمة: «من الآن»، إلا لكي نرى ما رأى يوحنا فتدخل شهادتنا منطقة اليقين!

«أنا رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله»!​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2011)

*معان روحية وعقائدية في عيد الغطاس المجيد
*

إنه عيد الغطاس المجيد أو عيد العماد.. ويسمُّونه أيضا "عيد الظهور الإلهي" (الثيئوفانيا)؛ إذ فيه ظهر الثالوث القدوس: الابن يعتمد، والآب من السماء يقول "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت.. والروح القدس يظهر على هيئة حمامة" (مت3: 16،17)، ولذلك فإن عماد السيد المسيح يظهر عقيدة الثالوث.. + وحسنا أن الكنيسة سمَّت هذا العيد بعيد الغطاس؛ لأنها بذلك تذكِّرنا فيه بأن السيد المسيح قد تعمَّد بالتغطيس، كما قيل إنه لما اعتمد "صعد للوقت من الماء" (مت3: 16)، "وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ.." (مر1: 10)، وتذكِّرنا أيضا بأن المؤمنين في العهد الجديد يتعمدون بالتغطيس (وليس بالرش، كما عند بعض الطوائف).. وهكذا تعمَّد الخصي الحبشي في بداية العصر الرسولي على يد فيلبس "ولما صعدا من الماء خطف روح الرب فيلبس" (أع8: 39).. وأيضا لأن المعمودية "صبغة" (باللاتينية Baptisma)، والصبغة تتم بالتغطيس.. وأيضا لأن المعمودية دفن مع المسيح (كو2: 12)، والدفن يتم بالدخول في القبر، ولا يمثله مطلقا الرش بالماء.. كذلك في كل الآثار القديمة، نجد أن العماد كان يتم في جرن يسمى "جرن المعمودية"، وهذا يدل على أن المعمودية كانت بالتغطيس، وليس بالرش.
+ معمودية السيد المسيح لم تكن لولادته من الماء والروح، لأنه الابن الوحيد للآب بالطبيعة، فلم يكن نزوله فى المعمودية لكي يولد من الماء والروح.. ولم تكن من أجل التوبة، شأنه شأن من اعتمدوا من يوحنا، فهو القدوس البار الذي بلا خطية، وعندما امتنع يوحنا المعمدان قَائِلاً: «أَنَا مُحْتَاجٌ أَنْ أَعْتَمِدَ مِنْكَ وَأَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ!» (مت3: 14)، أجابه له المجد: «اسْمَحِ الآنَ لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نُكَمِّلَ كُلَّ بِرٍّ». حِينَئِذٍ سَمَحَ لَهُ (مت3: 15)، ولم يكن ذلك الموقف رفضا من يوحنا أن يؤدي رسالته في عماد السيد المسيح، وإنما شهادة من يوحنا أن الرب يسوع (الابن الكلمة المتجسد) بلا خطية، وأنه لم يعتمد لأجل نفسه بل لأجل البشرية، وهذا ما أوضحه بقوله: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ» (يو1: 29، 36).. وهو من قال يوحنا المعمدان للناس عنه: «أَنَا أُعَمِّدُ بِمَاءٍ وَلَكِنْ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ قَائِمٌ الَّذِي لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ، هُوَ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي الَّذِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي الَّذِي لَسْتُ بِمُسْتَحِقٍّ أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ» (يو1: 26، 27).
+ شهد يوحنا المعمدان عنه قائلا: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ» (يو1: 32-34).. وهنا ربطٌ بين معمودية السيد المسيح وحلول الروح القدس، وإظهارٌ لحقيقة أنه هو الذي يعمِّد بالروح القدس، بمعنى أن الروح القدس حل على السيد المسيح كبداية للعهد الجديد، لكي يحل على المؤمنين عبر الولادة من الماء والروح ومن خلال سر الميرون سر المسحة المقدسة.. لذلك نحتفل بهذا العيد كتمجيد للرب الذي تنازل وأتى ليخلصنا وأعلن عن نفسه في هذا العيد من خلال شهادة السماء، ومن خلال شهادة يوحنا المعمدان.

+ توصينا الكنيسة في قوانينها (قوانين الرسل) بهذا الاحتفال: "فليكن عندكم عيد الظهور الإلهي جليلاً لأن فيه ظهر لاهوته (لاهوت الرب يسوع) في الأردن على يد يوحنا المعمدان، واعملوه في اليوم السادس من الشهر العاشر للعبرانية الموافق الحادى عشر من الشهر الخامس للمصريين (شهر طوبه).. كما تؤكد أهمية هذا العيد أقوال آباء مثل يوحنا ذهبي الفم الذي يقول: "إن عيد الظهور الإلهي هو من الأعياد الأولية عندنا"، والقديس إغريغوريوس والقديس إبيفانيوس اللذان تحدَّثا عن قيمة هذا العيد للبشر. 
+ لماذا اعتمد الرب في نهر الأردن بالذات؟.. في قصة عبور بني إسرائيل نهر الأردن، في طريقهم لأرض الموعد بقيادة يشوع (يش20: 7-17)، لما وضعوا تابوت العهد فى الماء انشق النهر فعبروا فيه، وانتخبوا اثني عشر رجلا من أسباط إسرائيل، وأخذوا حجارة ومروا عليها حتى عبروا نهر الأردن.. كانت قصة العبور هذه رمزا لعبورنا من خلال الرب المتجسد إلى السماء، أرض الموعد الحقيقية، لذلك انفتحت السماء حين نزل الرب فى الماء كما انفتح النهر بحلول تابوت العهد فيه كتوافق في الرمز، ويشوع كان رمزاً للرب يسوع، والمعنى المباشر لكل من الاسمين هو مخلِّص.. اسم يشوع يعني مخلِّص، واسم يسوع يعني مخلِّص.. من هنا أيضا أخذت المعمودية أهمية خاصة لأنها بمثابة عبور إلى أرض الموعد السماوية والحقيقية.
+ المعمودية ولادة من فوق، من الماء والروح، ونوالٌ للخلاص من الخطية وغفرانها "بِمُقْتَضَى رَحْمَتِهِ خَلَّصَنَا بِغَسْلِ الْمِيلاَدِ الثَّانِي وَتَجْدِيدِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ" (تي3: 5)؛ وبها نلبس الرب يسوع "لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم للمسيح قد لبستم المسيح" (غل 3 : 27)؛ وننال التطهير الكامل والبر والقداسة "لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ" (أف5: 26، 27)؛ وأيضاً بالمعمودية نُدفَن مع المسيح ونقوم "أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ اعْتَمَدْنَا لِمَوْتِهِ. فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِمَجْدِ الآبِ هَكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ صِرْنَا مُتَّحِدِينَ مَعَهُ بِشِبْهِ مَوْتِهِ نَصِيرُ أَيْضاً بِقِيَامَتِهِ... فَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ مُتْنَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّنَا سَنَحْيَا أَيْضاً مَعَهُ " (رو6: 3-8)؛ وبالمعمودية غسل خطايانا "وَالآنَ لِمَاذَا تَتَوَانَى؟ (أيها الأخ شاول) قُمْ وَاعْتَمِدْ وَاغْسِلْ خَطَايَاكَ دَاعِياً بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ" (أع22: 16).
طقس اللقَّان في عيد الغطاس المجيد:
هو طقس اللقان الوحيد الذي يسبق رفع بخور باكر قداس العيد؛ ذلك لأن اللقان يخص عمل يوحنا المعمدان فى استعلان المخلِّص، ويوحنا المعمدان اسمه "السابق"، أي الذي جاء قبل مجيء السيد المسيح بالجسد.. تتحدث قراءات النبوات في بداية اللقان عن فاعلية الماء وعلاقته بالخلاص (حبقوق النبي وإشعياء النبي وباروخ النبي وحزقيال النبي)..
يلي ذلك قراءة البولس من (كورنثوس الأولى 10 : 1 – 13)، وهو يتكلم عن عبور الشعب في البحر الأحمر تحت السحابة، مياه البحر الأحمر تحيط بهم، والسحابة فوقهم، فيكونون مغطين بالماء، كما يتحدث عن فترة الجهاد المرتبط بالعبور في الماء من العبودية إلى الحرية، فيتكلم هنا عن أهمية الماء فى العبور من العبودية إلى الحرية، وخطورة عدم الاستفادة من العبور، ويتضح لنا ارتباط الماء بالعبور وأهمية الاستفاده من هذا العبور.
بعد ذلك يُقال لحن تمجيد ليوحنا المعمدان، ثم لحن أجيوس، ثم أوشية الإنجيل، ثم قراءة المزمور (مز114: 3-5) والإنجيل (مت3: 1 –17) لقاء يوحنا المعمدان مع السيد المسيح، ثم يُصلَّى لحن "إفنوتى ناي نان" بالصليب والشموع الثلاث ويُرشم الماء به، ثم كيرياليصون الكبيرة 12 مرة مع رشم الماء بالصليب، ثم الأواشي – أي الطلبات – الكبار السبع (المرضى، المسافرين، الطبيعة، الرئيس، الراقدين، القرابين، الموعوظين)، ثم طلبة طويلة لأجل بركة الماء، وبعدها يُصلَّى كيرياليصون 100 مرة.. (قوة ماء اللقَّان ماء اللقان قوة لا يستهان بها ضد الشيطان وكل أعماله.. مجرد رش ماء اللقان فى أى مكان يبطل عمل الشيطان بقوة).
ثم تصلَّى الأواشي الثلاث الكبار (السلامة، الآباء، الاجتماعات) ثم قانون الإيمان، ثم أسبازموس – أي سلام أو صُلح – "ها قد شهد يوحنا السابق"، ثم لحن ( هيتني ابريسفيا ) أي "بشفاعة والدة الإله" ثم صلاة مستحق ومستوجب ثم صلاة قدوس قدوس..، ثم رشم الماء بالصليب والكاهن يصرخ بقوة ثلاث مرات: "مقدس وكريم" على الماء، ثم رشم الجبهة بالماء من خلال "الشاملة" التي حول وسط الكاهن.. ورشم الجبهة لأن يو حنا وضع يده على السيد المسيح.. بعد هذا تُقرأ القراءات، ولها خط واحد وهو الخلاص

كل عام وشعب يسوع بخير.​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2011)

*طقس اللقان فى عيد الغطاس المجيد*

اللقان الوحيد الذى يسبق رفع بخور باكر قداس العيد لماذا؟ كل اللقانات تعمل بعد رفع بخور باكر لكن هذا اللقان الوحيد الذى يكون قبل رفع بخور باكر. لأن اللقان يخص عمل يوحنا المعمدان فى استعلان المخلص ويوحنا المعمدان اسمه السابق أى قبل السيد المسيح لذلك يعمل اللقان قبل رفع بخور باكر للقداس.
قراءات النبوات فى اللقان تتحدث عن فاعلية الماء وعلاقته بالخلاص (حبقوق النبى وأشعياء النبى وباروخ النبى وحزقيال النبى) ثم البولس من (كورنثوس الأولى 10: 1 – 13)
1) يتكلم عن عبور الشعب فى البحر الأحمر تحت السحابة، البحر الأحمر الماء محاوطهم والسحابة فوق فيكونوا مغطين بالماء
2)فترة الجهاد المرتبط بالعبور فى الماء من العبودية إلى الحرية فيتكلم هنا عن أهمية الماء فى العبور من العبودية إلى الحرية وخطورة عدم الإستفادة من العبور لأن بنى اسرائيل طرحوا فى الكفر بسبب عبادة الأوثان عندما سجدوا للعجل وبسبب اللعب والزنى. واضح أن معلمنا بولس الرسول بيتكلم عن ارتباط الماء بالعبور وأهمية الاستفاده من هذا العبور.

بعد ذلك يُقال لحن تمجيد ليوحنا المعمدان، ثم لحن أجيوس، ثم أوشية الإنجيل، ثم قراءة المزمور والإنجيل (مز 114: 3-5) والإنجيل (مت 3: 1 –17) لقاء يوحنا المعمدان مع السيد المسيح ثم يُصلى لحن " أفنوتى ناى نان " بالصليب والشموع الثلاث ويُرشم الماء به ثم (كيرياليسون الكبيرة 12 مرة مع رشم الماء بالصليب) ثم الأواشى الكبار السبع (المرضى، المسافرين، الطبيعة، الرئيس، الراقدين، القرابين، الموعوظين)، ثم طلبه طويلة لأجل بركة الماء وبعدها يُصلى (كيرياليسون 100 مرة) قوة ماء اللقان ماء اللقان قوة لا يستهان بها ضد الشيطان. مجرد رش ماء اللقان فى أى مكان يبطل عمل الشيطان بقوة. هناك من يحتاج أن يشربها ومن يرشها قوة تعين الكهنوت فى مقاومة عمل الشيطان.
ثم الأواشى الكبار الثلاثة (السلامة، الأباء، الأجتماعات) ثم قانون الإيمان، ثم (أسباسموس) أى السلام أو الصلح (ها قد شهد يوحنا السابق) ثم لحن (هيتنى بريسفيا) أى (بشفاعة والدة الإله) ثم قطع مستحق ومستوجب ثم قطع قدوس، ثم رشم الماء بالصليب والكاهن يصرخ بقوة ثلاث مرات (مقدس وكريم على الماء) ثم رشم الجبهه بالماء من خلال الشاملة التى حول وسط الكاهن ورشم الجبهة لأن يوحنا وضع يده على السيد المسيح.
بعد هذا القراءات ولها خط واحد وهو الخلاص وبعد عيد الغطاس توجد ثلاث قداسات عيد الغطاس ثانى يوم عيد الغطاس ثم عيد عرس قانا الجليل، هؤلاء الثلاث قداسات مع ترتيب الأحداث (يو 1) وفى ثانى يوم شهد يوحنا للسيد المسيح فيها شهاده للقديس يوحنا، ثلاثة أيام متصلة.
(يو 1: 29) " وفى الغد وهو ثانى يوم العماد" نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلاً وقال هوذا حمل الله مقبلاً ".

+ طقس العيد
+ برامون العيد
بالنسبة للبرامون وعشيته.. وطريقته سنوية عادية تماماً.. ويراعى فيه ملاحظة إذا كان هناك أي أبصاليات أو ذكصولوجيات او ألحان ينبغي أن تقال كل في مكانها، حيث يوجد إبصاليتين، واطس، وآدام تقال واحدة فقط حسب يوم البرامون. وهما موجودتان في كتاب الابصاليات والطروحات وله مرد إنجيل خاص به.. فيما عدا ذلك لا يوجد أي تغيير.


تسبحة نصف الليل لعيد الغطاس المجيد:
بعد الانتهاء من رفع بخور عشية لا يخرجون من الكنيسة بل يبدأون بعمل تمجيد أمام أيقونة القدجيس يوحنا المعمدان بينما يعد الربط بين مكان اللقان ومكان الصلب والارباع الخشوعية في الخورس الثالث من الكنيسة بغسله جيداً وملئه ماءاً عذباً إذ يجب أن يحضر ماء اللقان تسبحة نصف الليل من أولها (إذا لم يكن بالكنيسة لقان.. فيوضع الماء في طبق كبير علي منضده وعن يمينه ويسارة شمعتان.. كالمذبح).. بعد انتهاء التمجيد يسير الكهنة من الشمامسة والمرتلين والشموع موقده إلي حيث اللقان مرتلين بدء صلاة نصف الليل قوموا يا بني النور) أو لحن ثينوا إبشوى (وهو مقدمة للهوس الكبير المختص بالعيد).. وتقرأ التسبحة علي الماء كترتيب عيد الميلاد المجيد.. السابق شرحه بالجدول حيث يرشم ملابس الخدمة ويلبسونها ثم يعودون مرة أخري إلي الخورس الثالث حيث يوجد اللقان.. ثم تبدأ صلاة اللقان.. وهي باختصار بالترتيب الاتي:
- ترتيب صلاة اللقان:
أليسون إيماس.. الشكر.. يرتلون أيام الادام (الاحد والاثنين والثلاثاء) أمويني مارين أو أوشت.. (تعالوا فلنسجد..) أما في أيام الواطس فيرتلون تين أو أوشت إفيوت نيم إبشيري (نسجد للأب والابن..) ثم يقال ربع للبابا أو المطران أو الاسقف (في حالة حضور أحدهم ثم أبؤرو إنتي تي هيريني (ياملك السلام..) ثم يقولون ذوكسابتري.. كي نين.. (المجد للآب.. الان وكل..) وأبانا الذي.. وإرحني ياالله (المزمور الخمسون) ثم (الليلويا: ذوكصاصي أوثيئوس إيمون (هللويا المجد لك يا إلهنا) يبدأ رئيس الكهنة أو الكاهن بقراءة النبوات قبطياً ثم تفسيرها عربياً وهي:
من صلاة حبقوق النبي (حب 3: 2 – 19)
من أشعياء النبي (أش 35: 1 – 2)
وأيضاً من أشعياء النبي (أش 40: 1 – 5)
وأيضاً من أشعياء النبي (أش 9: 1 – 2)
من باروخ النبي (3: 36 – 4: 4)
من حزقيال النبي (26: 25 – 29)
وأيضاً من حزقيال النبي (حز 47:1-9)
ثم يرتلون (تاي شوري، تين أو أوشت) ويبخر الكاهن للبولس.. ويقرأ البولس وهو من (1 كو 10: 1 – 13) ثم لحن يوحنا المعمدان (أوران انشوئشو.. إسم فخر هو أسمك يانسيب عمانوئيل..) ثم أجيوس ثم لحن (باشويس ايسوس بي اخرستوس..) أوشية الانجيل ثم المزمور والانجيل (مزامير 114: 3 – 5) (مت 3: 1 – 17) ثم يرفع الكاهن صليب الشموع ويصلي (افنوتي ناي نان..) ويجاوبون (كيرياليسون) بالكبير 12 مرة ويرشم الكاهن الماء بالصليب ثلاث كرات ثم.. مرد الانجيل (أي ناف إبنفما إثؤاب..) رأيت الروح القدس ثم يصلي الكاهن السبع أواشي الكبار وهي 1- المرضي -2- المسافرين -3- أهوية السماء -4- الملك -5- الراقدين -6- الصعائد والقرابين -7- الموعوظين.. ثم يصلي الكاهن قطع يرد عليه الشعب فيها (يارب أرحم).. ثم يرفع الكاهن الصليب ثلاث شمعات والشعب يرفع صوته قائلين كيرياليسون 100 مرة.. ثم يصلي الكاهن الثلاث أواشي الكبار، السلامة والاباء والاجتماعات.. ثم يقولون قانون الايمان ويرتلون الاسبسمس (هيبي إف إريثري إنجيي يؤانس.. ها قد شهد يوحنا الصابغ) ثم يرتلون هي تين ني إبرسفيا إنتي تي ثيؤطوكوس) ثم يقول أكبر الكهنة.. القداس الخاص باللقان.. وهي مثل قطع (مستحق وعادل) بالقداس الباسيلي.. ولكن بكلمات مختلفة.. وعندما يقول الشعب (الشاروبيم يسجدون لك..) يرشم الكاهن الماء بالصليب ثلاث رشوم ويقول قدوس قدوس أنت أيها الرب.. ثم يرشم الكاهن الماء بالصليب ثلاث رشوم ووضع الصليب في الماء إشارة إلي حلول الروح القدس ويقول قطع مباركة للماء ويرد عليه الشعب (آمين).. ثم يرشم الكاهن الماء باللصليب ثلاث رشوم (أنت الان أيضاً يا سيدنا..) أبانا الذي السموات.. التحاليل والبركة (القدسات للقديسين) ثم يقول الشماس خلصت حقاً ومع روحك يرشم الكاهن الماء بالصليب ثلاث رشوم وهو يقول (أفلوجيتوس كيريوس..) يقول الشعب (واحد هو الاب القدوس..) ثم يبل الكاهن الخادم بشملة من ماء اللقان المقدس ويرشم به رئيس الكهنة ثلاث رشوم في جبهته تذكاراً لما فعله يوحنا المعمدان بالسيد المسيح.. ثم يأخذ رئيس الكهنة (أو أكبر الكهنة) الشملة ويرشم الكهنة والشمامسة والشعب في جباههم.. وفي أثناء ذلك يرتل الشعب (إزمو إفنوتي.. سبحوا الله – مزمور التوزيع) ثم يرتلون الابصالية (إفنوتي فنيت أوتي أوناف.. الله الممجد في مشورة القديسين) ثم يصلي الكاهن صلاة الشكر بعد اللقان (نشكرك أيها الرب الاله..) آمين (يتضح من ذلك أن إستخدام الماء هنا بهدف الاعلان عن الله المخلص.. وأن رشم الماء 4 مرات × 3 رشومات = 12 وتشير لملكوت الله).​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع اخي النهيسى

مشكوووووووور

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## النهيسى (14 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مجهود رائع اخي النهيسى
> 
> مشكوووووووور
> 
> الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


*منتهى الشكر ليكم
مرور رائع وكريم
سلام الرب يســــوع
*​


----------



## Maran+atha (19 يناير 2019)

شكراً كثير جداً 
للموضوع الأكثر من رائع
اخى الحبيب المميز النهيسي





كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2019)

موضوع   رائع اشكرك كل سنه و انتم طيبين


----------

